# NPS live chat today



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just a reminder

Mike's Chat 4 p.m. EST

Mike Mountford, CEO of NPS, will begin hosting a monthly live web chat beginning March 21 at 4 p.m. You will be able to login to www.callnps.com/chat.htm to ask questions, hear about the latest vision for NPS and the C-Band industry, and communicate directly with Mike. The monthly live chat is scheduled for the 3rd Monday of every month. Join us!


----------

